# RT1000XL Router Table - Excellent Product



## tierraverde

Great review David Good choice on the Triton.
I never knew the Daisy existed. Gotta check on that.

Get a bulb in that socket before you start a fire.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@jim c, that's just the keyless fixture sitting there… not wired yet. lol Thanks for the potential heads up. Ain't NOTHING wrong with your eyesight !


----------



## REK

Good deal, I think I seen them on E-Bay. Hard to believe the guy is making any money.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Bob, He does list on Ebay, but so does everything else (nearly). Yellow page and local ads in Nova Scotia will probably not cover his remote marketing needs. ;=)

As to how he could make a wage with such great pricing, I'm sure a combination of his proven standardized construction along with doing the work himself goes a long way. He probably has access to his native hardwoods at a reasonable price, then finally his price is still reasonable with long distance shipping added.

I was a bit skeptical, but now I certainly can personally vouch for the very high quality and righteous design of the product.


----------



## DIYaholic

That sure is one nice table!

I like the idea of a light inside the cabinet. However, I would consider a fixture/light with a smaller profile. Perhaps an LED puck light or two mounted on the side of the cabinet. A smaller profile is less likely to get broken. Having it/them mounted on the side reduces the chance of dust collecting on them & frees up the floor/shelf for storage. Just my $0.02!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

The light is not mounted, screwed or wired… nor is there a bulb in it. At this point it is only a bakelite fixture awaiting some love (and a bulb). When it does get installed, it will have a 60Watt equivalent type A CFL bulb that will draw 14 watts and will not get hot. A type means that it looks like a regular incandescent… in other words the CFL is not a pug-tailed rascal. I have the remains of a skid of these and they are the shiznit.

As for placement, please notice that the "door" is a left-handed out-swing that happens to have the duplex receptacle directly behind the hinge side. That side wall (centered and about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom) is where the light will be placed. It's cord will be of length to exactly reach the plug-in, where the cord's plug will be a 90 degree so the wire will drape correctly. No heat, no fire, no dust, and will illuminate "on" when the router is turned on… balanced universe.

Now, the balance of the universe is not at all what you might think. "Stairway to Heaven" was recorded with a Telecaster and "Freebird" with a Fender Strat. Please adjust your view. ;=)

Yeah, it's a great router table.


----------



## jimmyjj

has the Lexan held up?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Everything has held up wonderfully, including the Lexan door. The holes he has in it makes for just the right amount of suction through the center. I use this daily and it is still like new.


----------



## Spike_dawg

Just bought one but it hasn't arrived as yet. Hope it works out. I like the idea of the storage and the table surface area. On wheels, will help me move it around the "shop". I'd like to build a horizontal table as a project but I'll have to get more experienced at this routing business first.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

You will like it. If not, let me know. I could use a second one.


----------



## AlBCuttnWud

Just bought one and will ship out tomorrow…...looking forward to the first project I get to use it for.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

It has been nearly a year and i would not change one bit of my recommendation. This is a nice table at any price.
I hope you enjoy yours as well.


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma

How long after you placed the order did it the table arrive to your door step. I have been looking at router tables but I can't justify the cost that some of these other company's charge for just a base with no shelving. This table is really nice. I would look to put on my own table on, and just buy the cabinet. Kind of liking the Kreg or woodpickers. How do you like the table and fence?


----------



## jimmyjj

I took this design and made it myself as a table saw extension. Love it.


----------



## Binn

This router table is not made out of industrial grade melimine. I have one that worked great until my shop flooded, people are listing wrong information about this cabinet. The top is 2 layers of particle board with a thin layer of plastic which is cheap, the inside uprights of cabinet is particle board, drawers are made of compressed cardboard. The handles are put on with small Brad nails and not glued to drawer fronts. If this cabinet gets wet it swells up to the point of not being able to remove the drawers. I had to tear them apart in order to get to my bits. I plan to build a better cabinet using quality materials and NOT particle board, and using screws to mount drawer pulls to fronts NOT 1 inch brads. The only way they are making any money is because they are using inferior materials.


----------

